# Acordar - Despertar



## SãoEnrique

Tudo bem!

Preciso de ajuda para saber se os verbos "Acordar" e "Despertar" são iguais. Já vi "*Acordo* cedo hoje uns cinco da manhã..." Mas posso dizer e usar o verbo "despertar", "*Despertei-me *cedo hoje uns cinco da manhã..." 

Podemos substituir "acordar" por "despertar"?

Isso seria correto?


----------



## WILL.IM

SãoEnrique said:


> Tudo bem!
> 
> Preciso de ajuda para saber se os verbos "Acordar" e "Despertar" são iguais. Já vi "*Acordo* cedo hoje uns cinco da manhã..." Mas posso dizer e usar o verbo "despertar", "*Despertei-me *cedo hoje uns cinco da manhã..."
> 
> Podemos substituir "acordar" por "despertar"?
> 
> Isso seria correto?



words in *bold* is the incorrect word

Acordo cedo < correct
Acordo cedo *hoje* < incorrect
Acordei (PAST) hoje cedo < correct
Acordei hoje cedo *uns* cinco da manhã < incorrect
Acordei hoje cedo às cinco da manhã < correct

*Despertei-me*( usually we dont use this) cedo *hoje* *uns* cinco da manhã < incorrect
Eu( subject) despertei cedo < correct
Eu despertei hoje cedo às cinco da manha < correct

EU despertei
VOCÊ despertou
ELE despertou
ELA despertou
ISSO despertou
NÓS despertamos
ELES despertaram


Despertar isnt utilized like acordar. we use the Verb Acordar much more. but you can use despertar as well, try follow the examples

Eu *desperto* às duas da manhã manhã sempre que o idiota do meu vizinho chega em casa com o seu carro barulhento.
Eu sempre *acordo* às duas da manhã quando o idiota do meu vizinho chega em casa com o carro barulhento dele.

you can use both examples. *despertar* as i said, is not utilized like *acordar*. but you can use it too


----------



## englishmania

SãoEnrique, "acordar" é muito mais comum. 
Aliás, nem me consigo lembrar de alguma ocasião em que eu use "despertar" - só associado ao nome "despertador" e assim. 


Use o verbo "acordar" quando fala (ex: "Hoje acordei às 8", "Amanhã tens de acordar cedo", "Acorda para a vida!").  Em livros encontrará "despertar".


----------



## SãoEnrique

WILL.IM e englishmania muito obrigado pelas respostas e correções. Só uma questão porque "despertei-me" está errado?


----------



## englishmania

Sim, não se diz _despertar-se_, mas _despertar_.


----------



## SãoEnrique

englishmania said:


> Sim, não se diz _despertar-se_, mas _despertar_.



Obrigado, eu confundi com o espanhol


----------



## Istriano

SãoEnrique said:


> Obrigado, eu confundi com o espanhol



Na verdade, segundo o dicionário Aurélio tanto faz: _acordei _ou _me acordei_; _despertei _ou _me despertei._
''Me acordei'' dá 130,000 ocorrências no Google, não é tão incomum. No interior baiano as pessoas usam como um verbo pronominal. E em muitas outras partes do Brasil.




> *Twitter / vanessa : droga, me acordei tarde.*
> 
> twitter.com/vavates/statuses/60328102299058177
> droga, _me acordei_ tarde. *...* Loader. Twitter.com · Login · Join Twitter! droga, _me acordei_ tarde. 6:05 AM Apr 19th, 2011 via Mobile Web · vavates. vanessa *...*
> *Twitter / hedla: Porra, me acordei tarde pa ...*
> 
> twitter.com/theycallmehell/statuses/71162152320376832
> Porra, _me acordei_ tarde para caramba lol. *...* Login · Join Twitter! Porra, _me acordei_ tarde para caramba lol 3:35 AM May 19th, 2011 via web. theycallmehell *...*
> *Twitter / bárbara gutierre s: eaai, me acordei apavorada ..*



Segundo o dicionário Houaiss:
ACORDAR


> regência múltipla e pronominal
> 1    fazer sair ou sair do sono ou da sonolência; devolver ou recobrar os sentidos; despertar
> Ex.: _<acordou-o para ir à escola> <acordou de um pesadelo> <acordou-o do desmaio> <só acorda depois de beber um café forte> <*acordei-me cedo*>_


----------



## Macunaíma

O verbo despertar é mais usado no sentido figurado e quase nunca no seu sentido próprio: _os brasileiros começam a despertar para o problema da carga tributária asfixiante._


----------



## Fericire

Aqui há diferença entre «acordar-se» e «acordar».

«Só aí me acordei que [...]» = No sentido de lembrar.
«Então acordei.» = No sentido de despertar.


----------



## WILL.IM

Hey guys, sincerely ''*Despertei-me*, Me despertei. *Acordei-me*, Me acordei. the bold words I really dont know if we can use them. we have to know if this terms was used ''No periodo do  ROMANTISMO BRASILEIRO'' Usually the poets use such terms, but i really dont know.
 But ''Me acordei, me despertei. honestly, both are wrong.  portuguese has a lot of words, and all these words have meanings.
Sometimes brazilians make words and expression without reasons. the tv show PANIICO NA TV has created such words(manias linguisticas) a lot during all these years. i'm tryina say that all the brazilians say a wrong portuguese. this is a fact.

Me acordei<( *Não sei se poderia ser*, mas talvez é como se fosse pleonasmo Explicação: *Me* acord*ei*)  pensando no que iria fazer ao longo do dia. 
acord*ei*< (mesmo sem o sujeito sabemos que você está se referindo a si proprio) pensando no que iria fazer durante o dia todo.
Eu acordei < ( Eu está reforçando a você mesmo. '' *Eu* sei que sou o melhor tocando guitarra'' < como esse exemplo refoçando o verbo com o sujeito.

acordei-me (não tenho certeza se os poetas usavam esses termos, mas acredito que sim). *-me* corta o sentido do sujeito( pronome se não me engano) escondido no verbo levantando apenas ''você'' na oração. 

Como todas as palavras que existem em nosso mundo, podemos apenas observar seus significados e compreende-los

Eu vou ''no'' banheiro< incorrect
Eu vou ao banheiro<correct
Guys '' Eu me acordei/despertei'' is absolutely wrong

Algumas manias não temos como mudar. As palavras entram na cabeça é não saem de lá, desse modo que criamos os erros linguisticos.
Sinceramente para ensinar alguem alguma nova lingua, ensine as palavras que utilizamos hoje em dia, não só palavras que usamos ''de outros estados brasileiros'' ou de ''tempos antigos''

Despertar (menos utilizado)ex: Sincederela despertou de seu profundo sonho. = fairy tale( sincerela é uma historia criada pelo ''Disney'' muito antiga .

Acordar(mais utilizado hoje em dia) ex: Finalmente nós acordamos desse longo pesadelo, parecia que nunca haveria fim.

Despertei-me (just try not use this)
Acordei-me ( just try not use this) Both are exceeded nowadays.

Me acordei ( just do not use these - never) 
Me despertei 

Acordei ( try use this one more, if you got a way and you'll have to use one of these verbs, use ''Acordar''
Despertei.( is a old verb, we almost dont use this.)


----------



## SãoEnrique

Istriano said:


> Na verdade, segundo o dicionário Aurélio tanto faz: _acordei _ou _me acordei_; _despertei _ou _me despertei._
> ''Me acordei'' dá 130,000 ocorrências no Google, não é tão incomum. No interior baiano as pessoas usam como um verbo pronominal. E em muitas outras partes do Brasil.



Para você, se eu disser por exemplo; ''*Me* acordei cedo hoje'' com o "me", isto lhe soaria estranho? Vi as suas explicações com o pronome e o verbo e isso me soa normal. Fico confuso. Que acha?


----------



## WILL.IM

SãoEnrique said:


> Para você, se eu disser por exemplo; ''*Me* acordei cedo hoje'' com o "me", isto lhe soaria estranho? Vi as suas explicações com o pronome e o verbo e isso me soa normal. Fico confuso. Que acha?



Desculpa a intromissão, a pergunta não foi para mim, mas.

*Me* acord*ei* cedo hoje.
quando nos referimos *Me* < *você*(*eu*) e acordei> ei< você está se referindo a si proprio duas vezes, não que não seja utilizado no brasil, mas que está incorreto.
Me acordei *cedo* *hoje*< a ideia de você acordar cedo *hoje*, o *Hoje* fica incompleto. Tudo em nossa vida tem um motivo e uma razão

Ex.
Fui ao mercado *cedo hoje* para *fazer *às compras semanais.< aqui você tem *hoje* complementado com o verbo *fazer> *às compras semanais.
cedo hoje - o motivo de você acordar cedo -, ainda mas hoje, nesse dia, nesse momento do dia(*cedo*) foi para ir às comprar.

Melhores opções

Hoje, acordei cedo. < afirmação
*Eu* acordei hoje cedo. < reforçando o ''você'', você acordou cedo.
Ainda hoje,acordei cedo < explicação, dependendo do contexto
Acordei cedo hoje *[...]* < falta o motivo.

Desculpa, espero ter ajudado, mas livre para opniões de fora.
Lembrando que não devemos criticar às opniões apenas discordar, e dar uma explicação melhor.
Obrigado.


----------



## J. Bailica

SãoEnrique said:


> Para você, se eu disser por exemplo; ''*Me* acordei cedo hoje'' com o "me", isto lhe soaria estranho? Vi as suas explicações com o pronome e o verbo e isso me soa normal. Fico confuso. Que acha?



Sim, soa estranho. Penso que será assim para a maior parte dos falantes da língua. No entanto há excepções, de acordo com o Istriano - e tomando um pouco a liberdade de responder por ele.


----------



## nihilum

SãoEnrique said:


> WILL.IM e englishmania muito obrigado pelas respostas e correções. Só uma questão porque "despertei-me" está errado?



A esse "erro" chamam *realização fonética do sujeito **pronominal*, e, como nos prescreve o D. Fr. Francisco de S. Luiz, _Glossario das palavras e frases da Lingua Franceza, que por descuido, ignorancia, ou necessidade se tem introduzido na locução portugueza moderna; com o juizo critico das que são adoptaveis nella_, 1827, _Artigos que não podérão entrar commodamente na ordem alfabetica_, _I., Abuso dos Pronomes_, pp. 137-142, é tão errada quanto a *realização do sujeito* em 





WILL.IM said:


> mesmo sem o sujeito sabemos que você está se referindo a si proprio



Embora já em 1872 o D. Fr. Francisco de S. Luiz proscrevesse a não omissão do sujeito sob a acusação de  *galicismo*, os dialetos portugueses_ (_não me refiro somente a Portugal) e, principalmente, os brasileiros, não são *línguas pro-drop* (pronoun-dropping), senão parcialmente (por enquanto). A regência pronominal não é/está errada nem é tida como reflexiva em _me recordei_, por que seria/estaria em _me acordei, me despertei_?


----------



## WILL.IM

*Me* *acordo* dia após dia pensando no amanhã.
*Presente* < *Acordo* já se refere ao passado(ação ja executada).
Me nesse caso, está apenas indicando você(não sendo reflexivo ao verbo), apesar de não ser necessario, mas não incorreto.

*Me* *acordei* dia após dia pensando no amanhã.
*Passado* < Acordei ja se refere ao passado.*
Me*   já nesse caso, está repetindo o verbo( você estaria se acordando 2  vezes, como se você proprio se acordasse, sendo desncessario e  incorreto.

*Acordei-me*/*Acord*ei dia após dia pensando no amanhã.
*Passado* < *Acordei* agora me  tem um sentindo completo e mais limpo, mesmo sendo um modo antigo da  lingua portuguesa( O Romantismo Brasileiro). Certamente o mais  apropriado.
*ei-me*  > está se referindo a você, sem fazer o sujeito e a Forma oblíqua  átona do pronome pessoal em 1º pessoal se repetirem , dando a  dupla-ação.( correto, mas não tanto utilizado)

*Exemplos de fora*

Me* acordão*(alguem) dia após dia pensando no amanhã. < substituindo temos o me agora, como alguem.
Me *acordaram*(alguem)  dia após dia pensando no amanhã. < mesmo que acordam esteja no  passado e acompanhado por me, não foi você proprio que se acordou, mas  alguem.

Suas *palavras* me *magoaram *
me  magoaram(magoarão,acordaram, acordão  etc...) não poderia se aplicar  aos  1º exemplos acima, pois '' O que magoou ''você''(me)? Foi as *palavras*. E não você proprio.

Me *magoo* ao dizer que não sou feliz com você. < você se magoa ao dizer isso.

Me *magoei* ao dizer que não sou feliz com você.< você proprio estaria se magoando ( como já disse duas vezes a mesma ação)
*magoei-me* ao dizer que não sou feliz com você. < agora está mais limpo, indicando que você se magoou pelo motivo descrito.
*(VOCÊ)* Me *magoou* ao dizer que não sou feliz com você(feliz ao seu lado) < Você magoou a mim, não eu.


Me acordo./ Me acordei. / Acordei-me/Acordei.
/                                                  /

Espero ter sido mais claro.


----------



## nihilum

WILL.IM,

Você desconhece o que significa realização do sujeito, confunde sujeito pronominal com objeto direto, atribui indicação à reflexividade, diz certo o que julga erro por haver colocação proclítica, e suas conclusões são intuitivas, não objetivas.


----------



## Istriano

Não concordo com Will.im:



> *Acordar-se*, por *acordar*, constitui brasileirismo; decerto surgiu por analogia com
> _despertar-se, levantar-s_e. É um modo de enfatizar o sujeito: "_Macunaíma se acordava dando
> grandes gargalhadas" _(Mário de Andrade: Barbadinho). _"A terra acordou-se com o alarido de caça" _
> (Raul Bopp: Barbadinho). Mais exemplos de Jorge de Lima, Tasso da Silveira, Clarice Lispector,
> Ribeiro Couto, Rachel de Queiroz, José Lins do Rego, Guimarães Rosa e Adalgisa Nery em
> Barbadinho, 1977: 41.



(Dicionário de regência verbal; C. P. Luft)


----------



## nihilum

Não me agrada a dicotomia concordo/discordo, mas a afirmação de que "constitua" um idiotismo é tão científica quanto o _Glossario das palavras e frases da Lingua Franceza, que por descuido, ignorancia, ou necessidade se tem introduzido na locução portugueza moderna,_do século 19... (não que não possamos nos arrogar tal inovação)

Leia-se o resumo da tese de doutorado "A realização do sujeito na fala do Português Europeu", de Gislaine Aparecida de Carvalho, 2009:

Este trabalho investiga a realização do sujeito na fala do português europeu, tradicionalmente descrito como língua de  sujeito nulo, sob o enfoque teórico-metodológico da Variação e Mudança Lingüísticas, de linha laboviana. A análise em tempo aparente foi feita com base em amostras de fala de 10 localidades do território português, disponíveis no Corpus Dialetal para o Estudo da Sintaxe (CORDIAL-SIN). O objetivo central é buscar evidências que atestem ou refutem o português europeu como língua [+]  pro-drop e, assim, contribuir para explicar a polêmica constituição do português brasileiro não-padrão. Os resultados que obtivemos mostram que a realização do sujeito pronominal não é um fenômeno uniforme no português europeu. De um lado, há fortes evidências que o afastam das línguas de  sujeito nulo, de outro lado, o apagamento do sujeito, muito recorrente em algumas localidades, ainda é a forma não-marcada para essa língua. (grifos meus)

Há _inúmeras_ outras...


----------



## WILL.IM

Ao invés de falar tanto com teorias(teses) de pessoas e coisas que são tão complexas(como se todos que estejam aprendendo nossa ligua soubesse analizar tudo que você ja disse). Use as suas palavras para explicar aos outros.

*Me* enoj*o* a ver - ao que você aparenta ser - uma pessoa inteligente que parece não entender( aceitar, para isso não precisa concordar) os significados ou opniões dos outros,  procurando ser contextualizado com as informações, mas nunca chegando ao ponto direto do que quer mencionar. Tantos rodeios, mas a questão desse thread já foi esquecida.

O que eu fiz não foi achar em livros ou explicações de Doutores ou artigos( 60,40,10, anos atrás) que ''supostamente'' se sabe algo de portugues(obiviamente mais do que eu), mas fazer minha propria analise de cada situação.
Não preciso de ''ideias'' para criar uma boa avaliação da nossa propria lingua. Posso não ser perfeito utilizando acentos ou saber de 100% de nossa cultura. Mas posso ajudar as pessoas( que precisam de ajuda) a chegar ao caminho fácil do aprendizado Brasileiro tendo um reflexo da propria, sem fazer rodeios *idiotas*, pois acho que todos estão cansados de saber que nossa lingua nunca foi tão bem falada assim como desejamos.

*''*Não me agrada a dicotomia concordo/discordo, mas a afirmação de que "constitua" um idiotismo é tão científica quanto o _Glossario  das palavras e frases da Lingua Franceza, que por descuido, ignorancia,  ou necessidade se tem introduzido na locução portugueza moderna,_do século 19... (não que não possamos nos arrogar tal inovação)*''

*Sinceramente achei desnecessario a afirmação. Isso tudo é tão superficial que não consigo diferenciar você ''escrevendo'' de um pensamento alheio. Como já mencionei, tente apenas explicar melhor com exemplos e com suas proprias palavras, me ofendo ao saber que tal thread tenha chegado a esse ponto.

Espero que não haja mais nenhum reply indiretos/diretos. Caso queria retrucar algo mande por PM, evitando a indigestão dos leitores

Obrigado.


----------



## WILL.IM

Istriano said:


> Não concordo com Will.im:
> 
> 
> 
> (Dicionário de regência verbal; C. P. Luft)



Istriano
Nunca disse ao contrario de sua ''pesquisa''. Li e concordo, talvez minhas explicações não foram compreendidas a tal ponto de você chegar nessa conclusão-explicativa.

obrigado pelo complemento.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Hey folks!

Não briguem por favor, estamos aqui para ver outras opiniões, conselhos. Todas as vossas respostas me ajudam muito, obrigado.


----------



## Jabir

Parem de confundir o pobre SãoEnrique... 
@SãoEnrique, use "acordar" sem pronomes e não terá problemas...

Caso contrário, vou transformar todos vocês em chocolate!


----------



## Vanda

Exato: não briguem! Por favor, queiram discutir com civilidade, contrapondo ideias e não intrigas pessoais. Como o Henrique mesmo disse: aprendemos de todos. Tem mais: ninguém é dono da verdade no que se refere a línguas. Portanto, espero que saibam ''concordar em discordar''!!! E vou fechar este tópico por 1 dia pra dar tempo de vocês esfriarem a cabeça! Será que não podemos mais discutir nada neste fórum sem que vocês apelem?!!!


----------



## linguistics_nut

Procuro informação dos falantes nativos do português sobre as diferenças em como a gente usa os 2 verbos (quase sinônimos?) _acordar_ e _despertar_. Gostaria que a gente respondesse as perguntas abaixo ou oferecesse exemplos de uso das duas palavras. 

Para as pessoas que acham que _despertar_ já não se usa muito, podem pensar em uma expressão na qual ainda se usa na língua falada?

Podem ser usados transitiva e intransitivamente? (por exemplo: _Acordei/Despertei a minha mãe ~ A minha mãe acordou/despertou_)

São usados nos mesmos contextos?

É um dos verbos mais enfático?


----------



## SãoEnrique

Oi linguistics_nut,

Seja bem-vindo(a)

Mais ou menos, aqui lhe deixo um fio do mesmo assunto: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2375104


----------



## Vanda

Juntei os dois fios sobre o mesmo assunto.


----------

